# Paxil and Weight Loss



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow I haven't been on this site in ages. I've been taking Paxil since the end of August and I've noticed a lot of weight loss while taking it. I've read that Paxil actually causes weight gain so I was really surprised when I got on the scale. I was around 126 lbs when my doctor prescribed me and now I'm down to 113 lbs.

On one hand, it's actually increased my confidence a bit because I used to work out a lot and didn't lose much and here I am eatting waffles for dinner and I'm somehow losing. I love that I feel better in my body, but I'm worried that I'm going to lose TOO much and get down to 110 or even 105. 

Did anyone have similar side effects? Maybe I should incorporate more high calorie foods into my diet.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

well technically....Paxil, and any other SSRI or serotonergic medication would activate the 5ht2c receptor in the brain. The 5ht2c receptor has been strongly linked to food intake. Mice bred without 5ht2c receptors became fat.... but 5ht2c agonists induce anorexic -like behaviors. However,....over time the 5ht2c receptors should downregulate and might gain back the weight.......but im not completely sure about this. Theres so many different mechanisms of Paxil, its hard to determine which is responsible


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm taking prozac and I've gone from 158lb to 185lb in 4 months. 

I'm working out daily and I'm on a bulking phase so I'm very happy. :clap My goal is 200 then cut down.


----------



## Ian231 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been on Paxil for around 4 months and haven't gained nor lost any weight.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Hm so strange. D: I guess I'll talk to my doctor if I get down too low. I'm 5'6" so I'm already on the edge of being underweight.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Their effect on appetite & weight can vary between each person -- SSRIs gave me a simultaneous feeling of hunger and mild nausea, which overall balanced out and weight remained about the same.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I was on Paxil for over ten years. I switched to another med about 3 months ago. I've lost ten pounds.


----------

